# 28wk Growth scan-bit worried :-/



## Jude76 (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,
This is my 1st post but i've been on the forums for a few wks now and have found them really helpful!
I am currently 28wks and had a growth scan today.Me and the hubby went in expecting to hear that LO was on the large side only to be told the complete opposite!He is on the lowest centile on the chart!This came as a bit of a shock considering my 14yr old was 8lb and i wasn't even diabetic then!
I have to now have another scan in 2wks so they can keep an eye on him but i can't help feeling a bit worried.
Have any other members had this experience?Any thoughts would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Jude, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about the worries, I'm afraid I'm no help whatsoever as far as pregnancy is concerned, just wanted to welcome you and send you my best wishes that all goes well. I hope that some of our Mums can reassure you


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Jude

Try not to worry..

I've had 1 daughter pre-diabetic and 2 (son and daughter) with diabetes, with these latter two a lot more appointments involved and scans with my son purely because I was diabetic and it's standard practice, with my youngest the concerns were there the moment I said to my doctor I think I'm pregnant as medication I was taking at the time had contradiction with pregnancies, but all panned out alright as it was decided 3 week before she was due (likely to be induced) to transfer me back to my nearest hospital and not the the major city hospital an hour away..

Not sure whether it was the diabetes that made a difference, but my oldest daughter was the longest, then son slightly shorter and my youngest daughter the shortest..  But now they grown up, they always been healthy kids my oldest daughter is now the shortest out of the 3 of them lol..


----------



## Jude76 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks Northener for the warm welcome and thanks Ellie for your advice.
Guess we just have to wait and see what happens over the next few weeks and i'll do my best not to worry!
Easier said than done though for a born worrier!
Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 1, 2012)

Good luck Jude !!


----------



## Monkey (Jan 2, 2012)

I know easier said than done, but do try not to worry. Scans to predict baby's weight in pregnancy are notoriously inaccurate (I know dozens of people who've been told they're measuring big /small, and the opposite has been true when baby has arrived!).

Hoping the next scan brings good news.


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Jude, I had a growth scan every 2 weeks from 26 weeks onwards even though baby was right on the 50th centile. Its standard practice with diabetes. My sister, who is not diabetic, was measuring too small for her date from about 30 weeks onwards and as well as scanning her every week they also checked the flow of blood in the cord too. In the end her baby was a perfectly normal size anyway. I suppose if they were worried about the size at this stage they'd be doing what they did with my sister so I dont think u need to worry. The scans every 2 weeks are actually very reassuring, one of the benefits of being a pregnant diabetic!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 4, 2012)

Hello,

My little girlie is one on saturday.

Try not to worry, it wont help. (impossible not too)

The scans arnt 100%.

As diabetics we do normally have bigger babies. 

Jemimas was 6lb 4 at 34 weeks, so big for her age.

Some babies are just smaller, and as long as your healthy and your sugar levels are okay your doing great.

We also had scans every 2 weeks. Try to enjoy them, they are magic.

xx


----------



## Jude76 (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Thanks for all the advice,i suppose i have just read a LOT of stuff online and in books that pretty much all say diabetics have big babies!I think i was just so convinced they would say he was big i was just a bit shocked!
My bg's have been a bit up & down,LOTS of hypos so my consultant switched me from Lantus to Levemir @20wks.Since then my sugars have been a bit on the high side but are coming down nicely now.
I'm just going to try and relax and see what they say at the next scan on thursday.
The good thing is we get to see him more often which is lovely,i only had 1 scan @20wks with my daughter!


----------



## Jude76 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Quick update*

Hi all,
Just thought i'd let you all know what's happening.
I'm almost 33wks now and had another growth scan last wk.
LO is still small,he's just dropped below the 10th centile now(est weight 3lb 10oz) so had to go for CTG monitoring today.After nearly an hr on the monitor the midwife and doc said all was ok and i could go.
I've got a doppler scan on thursday and another growth scan nxt thursday,i might as well move in to the hospital as i'm there so much!
I was just wondering what the docs are likely to do if the growth continues to be slow.I'm going to ask on thurs but thought someone might have some experience of this.
Jude x


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Jude, thanks for the update  I can't answer your question but just wanted to wish you well for Thursday. Hopefully, someone will be along to share their experiences soon


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 31, 2012)

It is very difficult to say what is likely to happen, as lots of different factors involved to determine whether it's better for baby to be delivered earlier rather than leaving it a little longer

Try not to worry about it all, they will be making their decision of sound knowledge and experience, to us it's pretty frightening as it's probably for us the first time we've experienced this situation, for them it's a daily part of their job.

Try to enjoy the last weeks of your pregnancy as it's not long to go now..


----------



## Medusa (Jan 31, 2012)

i seem to remember babies can quite rapidly gain in the last weeks anyway so this one may not have too low a birth weight, at least they are monitoring you and baby, that was what i used to tell myself was that at least they were keeping an eye on the situation (my first baby had a suspected enlarged heart but it was ok in the end)


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Jude

My sister had the exact same thing as you. They just kept scanning her and monitoring the baby every 2 weeks. Baby will indeed pile the weight on in the last few weeks as well. I'm sure it will be fine. My sister was induced on her due date in the end and baby was 6lb 4. Try not to worry, you'll be amazed how many people have similar experiences once you start talking about it.

Take care

Mrs H x


----------

